# uber tax info



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

does Uber 1099k is after their 20% fees or gross?


----------



## khovan (Jan 31, 2016)

it's after all uber fees and percentage.

Has anyone been able to access their 2015 1099? If so, could you share Uber's federal EIN? On the outside chance you live in South Carolina could you share the state EIN?

*Not your personal EIN or TIN. I need Uber's numbers. THANKS!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

NO

The Uber 1099K includes the commission, SRF fee, Tolls, split fare fee .... you have to deduct all those as business expenses so you don't overpay in taxes.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> NO
> 
> The Uber 1099K includes the commission, SRF fee, Tolls, split fare fee .... you have to deduct all those as business expenses so you don't overpay in taxes.


Is everyone getting both 1099 k and 1099 misc forms?


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> NO
> 
> The Uber 1099K includes the commission, SRF fee, Tolls, split fare fee .... you have to deduct all those as business expenses so you don't overpay in taxes.


Are you sure? So we have to deduct 20% fees


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

alln said:


> Are you sure? So we have to deduct 20% fees


do you have the 1099K in front of you?
Print out the "Tax summary for the period 2015" Uber provides as well... it breaks out the other numbers you need to deduct, and says right on top "Gross Fares (Uber Fee Included), you will see that number matches your Uber 1099K.
Business Expenses:
1.Uber service fee (the 20% Commission)
2.Safe Rides Fee
3. Split Fare Fee
and the one Uber does not help with, ALL of your "business" miles, dead miles, trip miles, miles to the car wash... use the IRS standard deduction of .575 per mile, it will wipe out all profit leaving you with a zero tax bill.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> do you have the 1099K in front of you?
> Print out the "Tax summary for the period 2015" Uber provides as well... it breaks out the other numbers you need to deduct, and says right on top "Gross Fares (Uber Fee Included), you will see that number matches your Uber 1099K.
> Business Expenses:
> 1.Uber service fee (the 20% Commission)
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------

